# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Aguas Grises

## Mike D'

Quisiera tratar hacer un aporte en cuanto a la gestión del agua, es el uso de las denominadas aguas grises, el otro día veía en TV, un programa acerca de estos mega cruceros modernos, y me llamo la atención la parte de la gestión del agua de abordo, introduciendo el concepto de aguas grises y su reutilización, por ejemplo el agua del lavamanos de nuestros baños lleva generalmente ese uso, o cepillarnos los dientes, el agua utilizada en nuestras duchas, lavadoras, lavavajillas, etc. son aguas grises, que antes de darles una disposición final puede emplearse en por ejemplo los waters que cabe destacar es el artefacto que mas consume agua.

Si en las casas pudiésemos tener tanques para almacenar estas aguas grises, y deshacernos de ellas solo una vez que han pasado a ser aguas negras, cuanto estaríamos economizando en el preciado liquido?, si los edificios de oficinas, bloques residenciales, chalets etc. pudiesen optar por este tipo de reciclaje que la verdad es muy económico, cuanto seria el ahorro?, y nuestro aporte al medio ambiente al consumir menos agua.

Yo me lo he planteado, si un día tuviese la oportunidad de diseñar mi propia vivienda no dudaría en tratar de incluir un sistema así.

Aquí mi pregunta para los mas entendidos, es esto viable?, es una fantasía?, no creo que no se le haya ocurrido antes a nadie y solo hasta el sol de hoy se le venga a ocurrir a estos de los astilleros no se que, es simple desidia?, de antemano gracias por sus comentarios, saludos.

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido Mike.

En cuanto a la reutilización de aguas grises, no sólo se realiza en los cruceros. Algunas ciudades tienen un sistema de tratamiento diferenciado entre aguas de alcantarilla y pluviales. Pasando las primeras por la EDAR y las segundas por una pequeña estación para poder ser reutilizadas en, por ejemplo, riegos de parques y jardines.

En cuanto a al efectividad del ahorro, necesitarías de, al menos un depósito de medianas dimensiones (calculado según el número de residentes) y una bomba para llevar las aguas grises al depósito. Por otro lado, el gasto en aguas grises es, según mi impresión, mayor que el del WC. En una ducha normal fácilmente se gastan más de cien litros, mientras que en un WC moderno, con sistema de ahorro, como mucho serán cuarenta o cincuenta litros al día.


Por otro lado, sería algo bastante fácil de incorporar en una vivienda unifamiliar, pero en un bloque de pisos ya no tanto, pues sería multiplicar la infraestructura de saneamiento, perder sótano (garaje) o azotea para la colocación de los depósitos y estudiar si sería un depósito único o uno por vivienda. Personalmente, no me hace ninguna gracia utilizar en la cisterna el agua que ha tirado mi vecino por el lavabo con ve a saber qué producto.


Seguro que más de un hotel, sin contar los cruceros, ya tienen un sistema similar habilitado.

----------


## ben-amar

Sobre el uso de estas "aguas grises", he visto algun que otro documental donde se ve el uso y aplicacion de las mismas. Tanto a nivel municipal como particular (en casas construidas por los propios dueños.
Su reutilizacion en WC y jardines o huertos supone un ahorro evidente pero no termino de verlo en comunidades. Como se ha dicho anteriormente, supone una doble instalacion y unos depositos que creo, si estas comunidades, no cuentan con jardin, no serian capaces de almacenar todas estas aguas si no contasen con la posibilidad de poder conectarse a una red municipal

----------


## frfmfrfm

Otra idea que va al caso es utilizar doble intalación, una de agua de boca para cocinar, ducharnos etc.. debidamente tratada y otra de agua bruta con el ahorro de reactivo y demás tratamiento para los servicios y limpieza.
También tiene los mismo inconveniente que la anterio idea,sin pensar que un dia te equivoques en las conecciones y te bebas el agua sin tratar o las aguas grise que seguro que es peor.

----------


## Comizo

Es un problema de costes, en muchos sitios el agua es muy barata, y es menos costoso pagar el exceso de agua limpia que reutilizarla. Para hacerlo hace falta una instalación, y si la gente no tiene un ahorro significativo..., no lo hace.

Mientras la legislación no lo obligue, o sea más gravosa la reutilización que el despilfarro, no se generalizará.

En los cruceros, generalmente el agua que usan es generada por ósmosis y demás tratamientos, y por tanto cara, por eso reutilizan.

----------


## ben-amar

> Es un problema de costes, en muchos sitios el agua es muy barata, y es menos costoso pagar el exceso de agua limpia que reutilizarla. Para hacerlo hace falta una instalación, y si la gente no tiene un ahorro significativo..., no lo hace.
> 
> Mientras la legislación no lo obligue, o sea más gravosa la reutilización que el despilfarro, no se generalizará.
> 
> En los cruceros, generalmente el agua que usan es generada por ósmosis y demás tratamientos, y por tanto cara, por eso reutilizan.


Creo que no es tan simple el problema ni tan simple la solucion.
Es problema de instalaciones, de excedentes en comunidades que no tengan que gastar esas aguas grises, es problema de infraestructuras municipales (tambien los ayuntamientos se pueden beneficiar).
No siempre se pueden conseguir las cosas a base impuestos y tasas si antes no facilitas la tarea.
Así lo pienso yo al menos, y puedo estar equivocado, ojo

----------


## No Registrado

> Creo que no es tan simple el problema ni tan simple la solucion.
> Es problema de instalaciones, de excedentes en comunidades que no tengan que gastar esas aguas grises, es problema de infraestructuras municipales (tambien los ayuntamientos se pueden beneficiar).
> No siempre se pueden conseguir las cosas a base impuestos y tasas si antes no facilitas la tarea.
> Así lo pienso yo al menos, y puedo estar equivocado, ojo


 Los ayuntamientos grandes tiene planes casi sin desarrollar para utilizar, no las aguas grises, sino las negras ya depuradas. Madrid tiene alguna red de agua reciclada para el riego de jardines, y en algunas zonas se riegan los árboles con cisternas de agua proveniente de las depuradoras, pero aún está en mantillas.

Sin embargo, el aprovechamiento de las aguas grises procedentes de lavabos y duchas, así como de lluvia, es una iniciativa que debe de ser privada en el sentido que son instalaciones en zonas particulares.

Los edificios antiguos lo tienen más difícil por su falta de espacios libres, pero los nuevos con jardín lo tienen sencillo.

El problema es económico, nadie quiere hacer una infraestructura para ahorrar el "poco dinero" que cuesta tirar agua limpia por el wc y el riego, no se ponen de acuerdo para hacer un ascensor habiendo mayores que lo necesitan, como para hacer una red de aguas grises. 

 Lo que es difícil de entender es que en un país con la necesidad de agua que se pregona en España, sobre todo en algunas zonas, no sea obligatorio que todo edificio nuevo tenga un sistema de reutilización de aguas grises.

Es un problema privado y de legislación, no de que el Ayuntamiento te ponga una infraestructura.

----------


## ben-amar

Para nada de acuerdo contigo, no todo va a ir a parar a las espaldas de los particulares cuando los ayuntamientos tiran los dineros en sueldos de politicos y asesores inutiles.
No esta el horno para bollos, me parece a mi.
O sea, lo que no hace un ayuntamiento, se le exige a los ciudadanos de a pie. Por otro lado, no creas que hay muchas comunidades nuevas con tantos jardines como tu dices, la mayoria se conforma si le ponen un par de arbolitos. Claro que depende de la zona en la que tu vivas.

----------


## perdiguera

El problema del agua no es un tema que deban resolver sólo los ciudadanos.
Se necesitan muchas ideas, proyectos, acciones y resoluciones para mejorar la gestión del ciclo del agua.
Cuanto menos las Administraciones deberían aportar la infraestructura necesaria y la legislación pertinente.
Los ciudadanos de a pie deberíamos tener incentivos para adecuar las instalaciones.

----------


## Salut

El tema de la reutilizacion de aguas grises se debe empezar desde la misma planificación del edificio o desarrollo urbano. Sino, sucede lo de siempre: hacer adaptaciones a posteriori es chapucero y tremendamente caro. Sin embargo, en un edificio nuevo puede ser bastante barato, sin necesidad de enormes depósitos ni bombeos: las aguas grises de los pisos superiores se pueden aprovechar en los pisos inferiores por gravedad, p.ej.

Aquí arquitectos y urbanistas tienen mucho que decir...

----------

